# Gyeon or nanolex



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

Going to get the new van done with the 5 year coating, which would be best? I'm not familiar with any ceramic coatings so any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

You should have chosen either Gyeon or GTechniq (instead of Nanocrap).

Fish


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Siramik APT or even better Diamas


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Fish said:


> You should have chosen either Gyeon or GTechniq (instead of Nanocrap).
> 
> Fish


Pretty heavy statement about Nanolex... :doublesho


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've found most Gyeon products to be spot on.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I've found Gyeon coatings to be excellent.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

LuckyStrike said:


> Pretty heavy statement about Nanolex... :doublesho


Sorry I forgot about how sensitive some people are about products. I have recently had Siramik and Diamas applied to my new car, so cant give life span on that, but I've been informed that it's good though.

Re the Nanocrap, all their products I've used have let me down in terms of lifespan. The urban glass sealant which was applied when having the Siramik stopped working after 2-3 days, so replaced with Gtechniq's instead. Another option would be Carpro CQuartz, which I applied to some wheels circa 4 years ago and the brake dust still falls off under a jetwash.

Fish


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Liquid Elements Shield 3K maybe?

It's a 3 stage ceramic coating which can be multi-layered. 6 year's protection, but the product is not available to the general public.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Fish said:


> Sorry I forgot about how sensitive some people are about products. I have recently had Siramik and Diamas applied to my new car, so cant give life span on that, but I've been informed that it's good though.
> 
> Re the Nanocrap, all their products I've used have let me down in terms of lifespan. The urban glass sealant which was applied when having the Siramik stopped working after 2-3 days, so replaced with Gtechniq's instead. Another option would be Carpro CQuartz, which I applied to some wheels circa 4 years ago and the brake dust still falls off under a jetwash.
> 
> Fish


So, after all, you don`t have any experiences from Si3D or Si3D HD ( i think OP refer to these ), but you can bash em just because your vibes tell to do so?



Fish said:


> Re the Nanocrap, all their products I've used have let me down in terms of lifespan. The urban glass sealant which was applied when having the Siramik stopped working after 2-3 days, so replaced with Gtechniq's instead.
> 
> Fish


If glass sealant fails after 2-3 days (no matter if it´s Nanolex, Gtech, etc.), it`s not because of poor product and you know it yourself too.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Kamikaze ISM is much better stuff.I found Si3D not really suitable for our humid Asian weather,easily got waterspots and lost the hydrophobic effect.Gyeon Mohs+ and Durabead aren't bad,but very easy got contaminated with silica scales...


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Fish said:


> The urban glass sealant which was applied when having the Siramik stopped working after 2-3 days


Who applied it and what do you mean by "stopped working"?

I've been nothing but impressed with all the Nanolex stuff I've tried including Urban Glass, Si3d, Final Finish and Ultra Matte Surface Sealant. 
Even Final Finish sprayed onto a windscreen would last longer than 2-3 days so something must have been seriously wrong with the application of the Urban Glass Sealant rather than the product itself.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't help but agreeing with the above, I have had Ultra on my windscreen for over a year now and it's still performing as well as day 1:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have Urban on my 45 and it's still going very strong, so it must be his prep was wrong and his application


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you looking at having it applied or doing it your self? 
Mohs+ would be Gyeon's 5 year offering, but it's detailer only application. 
If you're going for a pro application, how about Ceramic Pro?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Prepared and applied by a member of this forum who is a professional, he can jump on this if he wants. I tried it on the 3 cars in my household, each gave different results, none lasting longer than a couple of weeks at best.

Where have I said I have not used Gyeon? I simply stated I think nanolex is crap, and let's no forget this is my personal opinion, or are we not allowed those?

I'll leave you to rule this thread now. 

Fish


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd choose gyeon over nanolex. Most of its made in the same factory, I've bought gyeon and gtechniq and it's come in identical packaging. Buy what you like, what you think you can apply and maintain correctly. Next time I detail the car it will be with either siramik or kamikaze. I don't know what people would put if they had to list the 5 best coatings available.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Funny nanolex urban didn't work at all for me either and I got all the bad prep guf as well. As for coatings can't go wrong with kamazie ism it's fool proof application. Doesn't need residue removed immediately is workable for a good 35 mins.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Fish said:


> Prepared and applied by a member of this forum who is a professional, he can jump on this if he wants. I tried it on the 3 cars in my household, each gave different results, *none lasting longer than a couple of weeks at best.*
> 
> Re the Nanocrap, all their products I've used have let me down in terms of lifespan. The urban glass sealant which was applied when having the Siramik *stopped working after 2-3 days.*
> 
> Fish


And this doesn`t get you feel that there`s something fishy about it...?
Wrong prep, application, product has passed best before date or something else odd?



Fish said:


> Where have I said I have not used Gyeon?
> 
> Fish


Who have said that you haven`t used Gyeon? I think you refer to my comments where i was talking about Si3D/Si3D HD. These are Nanolex products..



Fish said:


> Sorry I forgot about how sensitive some people are about products.
> 
> I'll leave you to rule this thread now.
> 
> Fish


So, after someone questionable your comments (because i think your opinion was totally BS and let's no forget this is my personal opinion, or are we not allowed those?  ) you start to act like martyr?

OP asked about Gyeon and Nanolex paint coatings and even you don`t have any experience of Si3D/Si3D HD, you claim em total crap.

I really would like to hear your explanation, why Si3D or Si3D HD is crap?

If you have failed with Nanolex glass sealant, it doesn`t mean that their paint coatings is crap, don`t you think?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had Nanolex Si3D on my daily now for 10 months, 16k miles and its as good as the day I applied it. I wouldn't say its as hydrophobic as a very high end carnauba wax, but then it £40 a bottle, not £500+ a pot.

I've not used Gyeon paint products but I have used their leather protector and their textile protector. The former hasn't exactly had much of a test as i've not spilled anything in the car, and the leather has only really been exposed to wetness when getting into the car wearing a damp coat on occassion. The textile protector i don;t rate - i treated all the mats to three coats and bar the first week water from soles of shoes has never not penetrated into he carpet itself. I also cleaned and treated my convertible roof to three coats over a three day period, and it stopped beading water in moderate rain showers after a few weeks - i generally dont shampoo the roof once treated and sometime don;t even wet the roof when washing the car.

I switched to Nanolex textile protector for both the carpet mats and the convertible roof and in both cases its been better.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

As for glass sealant,all of you must try this one






Ask NipponShine if he can get his hands on Carmate C86 Zero Wiper


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Now that is hydrophobic! No wind speed needed.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Blimey, that's very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

The reviews don't seem to be that good for Carmate C86 Zero Wiper though on amazon.jp


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Could not find it on Amazon in English. What was the problems they were having to get bad reviews? Usually something super hydrophobic like that has no durability as it barely bonds to the glass (paint).


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Pretty much about durability problem because lack of proper prep stage...
Same case with Pika-Pika coating,afaik most of Japan end users only prep the car with washing stage and then straight to product application


----------

